# taalvoering



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

Ik zou graag weten wat dit woord betekent, ik heb het nergens in woordenboeken gevonden.

Context: Ik vind verzorgde en correcte taalvoering belangrijk, anders verstaan ze je niet.

Bovendien zou ik graag weten hoe zeg je "taalvoering" in het Engels.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Peterdg

Naar mijn bescheiden mening is "correcte taalvoering" hetzelfde als "correct taalgebruik".


----------



## eno2

Dito. Niet in DVD online, maar ik ken het woord. Is het soms enkel Belgisch Nederlands?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

I would say: Tongue usage = Taalvoering.


----------



## eno2

What do you understand by that?

I've read: 'de taalvoering is Frans'. Bedoelend dat er Frans zal gesproken worden (in de vergadering b.v.)


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Toevoegend: In het Engels is "tongue" een ander woord voor "language".
En in spraak maak je gebruik van de tong, want je tong voert het dan uit, daarom ook: Tongue usage.


----------



## eno2

Wist ik allemaal wel, maar tongue usage lijkt me niet erg gewoon in het Engels. Het komt wel overeen met mijn voorbeeld: De taalvoering is  Frans. Want Frans, dat is een tongue. Verzorg je taalvoering/taalgebruik heeft een andere betekenis dan het letterlijk kiezen van de taal.

Een moeilijkheid is ook dat beide woorden, correct en taalvoering, dubbelzinnig zijn. 

Met correcte taalvoering kan zeer wel beleefd, hoffelijk etc... bedoeld zijn.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> maar tongue usage lijkt me niet erg gewoon in het Engels.



Je zal ergens wel gelijk hebben als je het zo bekijkt.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> Verzorg je taalvoering/taalgebruik heeft een andere betekenis dan het letterlijk kiezen van de taal.



Ik denk toch dat de tekst over (duidelijke) articulatie gaat, als het ware, spreken met punctuatie, haha.


----------



## eno2

Afijn ja, bij een slobberkus...maar dat is body language


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Het is aan de schrijver en de spreker of iets tot in de details duidelijk moet zijn.


----------



## eno2

Let op mijn gebruik van 'taalvoering' hier:


----------



## ThomasK

"Verzorgde taal" slaat nooit op articulatie, of toch niet bij mijn weten...


----------



## P2Grafn0l

ThomasK said:


> "Verzorgde taal" slaat nooit op articulatie, of toch niet bij mijn weten...



Ik denk dat de zin over schrift en spraak kan gaan, als ik het zo bekijk. 
En niet iedereen hecht één betekenis aan een woord, Thomas.
Je kan het woord "verzorgd" ook lezen als in dat de spraak 'in orde' is, zoals "verstaan" blijkbaar ook synoniem is aan het woord 'begrijpen'.
Ik kan nu, bijvoorbeeld, zeggen dat jouw naam een mix van Engels en Spaans is, 
Tho' een abbreviatie van "though" is, en "mas" van het Spaanse woord 'más' komt, om vervolgens met die logica te bepalen wat jouw naam betekent.


----------



## ThomasK

BTW: "taalvoering" of taalgebruik, toch? Zoals in 'voertaal', de taal die je gebruikt. En dat heeft niks met uitspraak op zich te maken, vind ik.


----------



## eno2

Het gebruik van 'taalvoering' is niet OK (#3). Maar ik gebruik het toch. Voor mij mag het ook met uitspraak, verzorgd of onverzorgd, te maken hebben. Vooral in combinatie met 'correct'.


----------

